# Adirondack chair question - for a big chair



## RodD (May 14, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a brand new member here, still a beginner at woodworking but I have a few projects under my belt.

I've seen literally dozens of plans for adirondack chairs out there. I'd like to build one for a good friend of mine, and I'm having trouble picking a good plan.

More importantly, does anyone know what height (for a person) standard adirondack chairs are designed for? The reason I'm asking is because the friend I'm building the chair for is 7'2". He's never had any furniture that really "fit" him, and I'm trying to figure out how to adjust measurements to build a chair custom-fit for him.

Any ideas or advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

- Rod


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

Rod
The Architects Digest in the local Library usually has a detailed set of drawings for just about everything you can think of. There are instructions for sizing furniture for large and small people.
My copy is buried someplace in storage and would take a week to find.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwor...st-have-measurements-for-comfortable-seating/

This is a link to Wood Magazine. It shows a chart with the standard ranges of measuremet for people to be comfortable while seated. I've followed a simular chart for myself and adirondack chairs and I'm 6'4", so for someone 7'2" just increase the height of the chair a few inchs but also don't get the seat too high, adirondack chairs are comfortable partly because they're low and your able to kick your feet out and relax. Hope the info helps, good luck :smile:


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## RodD (May 14, 2011)

Joe and Doug, thank you so much for the replies, definitely good info. I hadn't heard of the Architect's Digest before, I'll see if my local library has it. 

Those diagrams and the article look like they'll help, too. I'm thinking about two possible approaches. First, I could add a few inches to the measurements in the "tall" diagram, but that just seems risky because it could throw off angles and ratios.

Second, and the approach I think I like better, is following the article which said the average height is 5'10" (or 70"). My friend is 7'2", or 86". That equates to a 23% increase over average. I think the math might come out better if I just say 25%.

So I'm thinking about finding a good plan, and just increasing all of the measurements by 25%. I may not be able to play around that much with board width, so I may have to do something like add some extra seat and/or back slats.

On a side note, I can find dozens of plans for these chairs. Any recommendations?

Thanks again!


----------

